# P.i.t.h



## Wildcat86 (Nov 30, 2008)

How many of you knappers would be interested in doing a P.I.T.H ? For those that don't know what I am talking about, it is when you get a list of knappers and everyone gets someone different and you swap a point. It's called point in the hat.


----------



## knap_123 (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm in


----------



## Redbow (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah sounds interesting, but I don't have any stone right now...


----------



## Littlehorn (Dec 1, 2008)

This does sound fun!  I'd like to join.  Would there be point size or experience level requirements?

Chris


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm in....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm in....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2008)

I`ll give it a try.................any particular point type?


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 1, 2008)

Lets do it. I am in.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 1, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> I'm in....



I didn't realize you were a knapper. A napper, maybe. But not a knapper.


----------



## schleylures (Dec 1, 2008)

Iwould do that who gets to choose who pairs up with who?


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 1, 2008)

Any point type you want. It dosen't matter skill level either. First thing I will do is give a deadline. Then I will take pieces of paper and put each knappers name on it,put them in a hat, and draw names. Then I will post on here who gets who.


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 1, 2008)

All interested in doing this, let me know by the first of next week. That way I can go ahead and do the drawing to see who will get who. Then I can post a list on here. Thanks


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 2, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I didn't realize you were a knapper. A napper, maybe. But not a knapper.



Dang it..... I misread.

I'm still fairly new at it.... not even worthy of an honorable mention but am up for a trade or two...


----------



## MISSING RIDGE (Dec 2, 2008)

*pith*

Count me in


----------



## schleylures (Dec 2, 2008)

Fulldraw 74 I am not worth a flip either at knapping made me and you can tag up and swap trash. Well maybe not trash just starter points.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll throw one in


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 7, 2008)

Deadline for the list of knappers will be Fri. Dec 12. Whoever wants in let me know by then, so I can do the drawing. Thanks


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 11, 2008)

Alright, this is who I have so far....... 1.)Wildcat 86 2.)bam bam 3.)Missing Ridge 4.)Nicodemus 5.)Muddyfoots 6.)Knap 123  7.)Chris Arrington 8.)Robbie the deer hunter   Anybody else? How about you Al33 ? Ok, deadline is tomorrow night at 8 p.m. This is how I will do this...... I will take all names, put them in a hat and draw them out without looking. I will post on here who gets who. Whoever you get you must send them a point knapped only by you. You will have to send it to them by Dec. 20 2008.  Any more?????? Thanks, Scott


----------



## Al33 (Dec 11, 2008)

Wildcat86 said:


> Alright, this is who I have so far....... 1.)Wildcat 86 2.)bam bam 3.)Missing Ridge 4.)Nicodemus 5.)Muddyfoots 6.)Knap 123  7.)Chris Arrington 8.)Robbie the deer hunter   Anybody else? How about you Al33 ? Ok, deadline is tomorrow night at 8 p.m. This is how I will do this...... I will take all names, put them in a hat and draw them out without looking. I will post on here who gets who. Whoever you get you must send them a point knapped only by you. You will have to send it to them by Dec. 20 2008.  Any more?????? Thanks, Scott



Sure!!! 

glad you brought this back up and to my attention.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2008)

Where's Nugefan and Choctawlb? Y'all need to join up..

Was Fulldraw not in?


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 11, 2008)

That's right Full Draw also.


----------



## Willjo (Dec 11, 2008)

count me in


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Where's Nugefan and Choctawlb? Y'all need to join up..
> 
> Was Fulldraw not in?





Wildcat86 said:


> That's right Full Draw also.



Yep..... I'm in.


----------



## choctawlb (Dec 13, 2008)

OK I'm in. Now how does this thing work exactly?
Ken


----------



## schleylures (Dec 13, 2008)

schley lures you fogot me


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 13, 2008)

Alright, final results are in........... This is who you got........  1.)Knap123>Muddyfoots 2.)Wildcat86>bambam 3.)AL33> Nicodemus 4.)Chrisarrington>schleylures 5.)Robbie the deer hunter>Willjo 6.)Fulldraw74>Littlehorn 7.)Missing Ridge>Choctawlb   Now let the fun begin.


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry Schley Lures. I got ya now. Choctawlb, look where I posted on 12-11-08 at 9:31 PM it will tell you how things are done.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## knap_123 (Dec 15, 2008)

ok muddy foots i got your point ready and will mail out tomarow.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 16, 2008)

knap_123 said:


> ok muddy foots i got your point ready and will mail out tomarow.



Good deal!! I'll have something your way in a day or so..


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 16, 2008)

Guess I was too late........

Maybe next time.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks knap_123!!! Very nice work...


----------



## knap_123 (Dec 21, 2008)

yor welcome, the white is a piece of coral from jeff capron in fl.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 22, 2008)

Littlehorn said:


> This does sound fun!  I'd like to join.  Would there be point size or experience level requirements?
> 
> Chris



I mailed your out last Thursday (12-18-08) not sure how long it will take to get to Texas.....


----------



## Littlehorn (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm still not back home yet but my wife said there's a bumpy letter from Georgia waiting for me.  I can't wait to see it!  Thank you.  

Chris


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 23, 2008)

Knap, has the mail ran in Alabama yet?


----------



## knap_123 (Dec 23, 2008)

yep, i just got it today. nice little point that will take a deer down easy! you really got the edges sharp. might have to haft it to a arrow and see if i can paint it red with rudolf. got to finish my latest bow first though so it will have to wait on display, thanks alan.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 14, 2009)

So how did the point exchange work out for everyone?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 14, 2009)

Littlehorn said:


> I'm still not back home yet but my wife said there's a bumpy letter from Georgia waiting for me.  I can't wait to see it!  Thank you.
> 
> Chris



Made it home yet?


----------



## knap_123 (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah, lets see some pics guys.


----------



## Wildcat86 (Jan 14, 2009)

I got some nice points. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 21, 2009)

My dad is big into making arrowheads and it is hard to find good flint to work with around Havana FL area he has been using mostly glass and some obsidian I found along the way . He has not had any serious flint to speak of in many yrs . If any body would sell some I would buy it if anyone has any to spare . Heat treated or not . We used to get it up around Albany when we would walk fields up that way . Anything would be helpful . Send me an email philliprutten@hotmail.com  Thanks !


----------



## Willjo (Jan 21, 2009)

florida boy there is a knapin at OCHLOCKONEE RIVER STATE PARK NEAR sOPCHOPPY fL. fEB. 6-8 JUST BELOW tALAHASSEE FL. You can buy all the flint you can hall back to Talahassee there.


----------



## knap_123 (Jan 21, 2009)

go the dothan landfill looks like your pretty close on the map


----------



## knap_123 (Jan 21, 2009)

thats about 1 1/2 worth of work, i plan on going down fri.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 12, 2009)

knap_123 said:


> yeah, lets see some pics guys.



I would show pics but i never got mine......

Anyone heard from Littlehorn?


----------



## Willjo (Feb 12, 2009)

fulldraw mine must have got lost in the mail also


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 13, 2009)

Willjo said:


> fulldraw mine must have got lost in the mail also



i guess to some people tis' better to receive than to give......


----------



## chief1941 (Feb 21, 2009)

what about me? Cant knap but I can tote rocks.


----------



## chief1941 (Feb 21, 2009)

P.S. D0nt work so I can go and pick up rocks.


----------



## Willjo (May 1, 2009)

Coastal in natural state


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 3, 2010)

2 years and i still have not received mine yet........


----------



## knap_123 (Jun 5, 2010)

send me your adress and i'll send you a point.  i also had a trade go bad here with swims with stripes.  i sent a flint striker and some points to him for  a trade that he never honored.  he sent a few pms to me then disapperd on me. i've sent a few back but nothing.  i hope it was'nt  a bad situtation he might of faced of some kind.  he said he was sick the last time i heard from him, but i dont know.


----------

